# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Geen vergoeding voor slaapmedicatie, geen probleem

## Leontien

"Het College voor Zorgverzekeringen (CVZ) opperde eerder dit jaar de benzodiazepinen (slaap- en kalmeringsmiddelen) vanaf 2009 niet meer te vergoeden. Klink nam dit advies over, zodat de Tweede Kamer er nu een oordeel over moet vellen. De verwachting is dat de regeling per 1 januari van kracht wordt. De pillen kosten 12 tot 16 euro per kuur."

Dit wordt vermeld bij welzogezond.nl

*Voorzie jij hierdoor veel problemen voor veel mensen of vind je het een verbetering?*

Geef hier je mening!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zou het erg dom vinden om slaapmedicatie niet meer te vergoeden...mensen die slaapmedicatie nodig hebben en nog werken zijn uitgeruster mét het gebruik...als het niet meer vergoed wordt en bepaalde mensen kunnen het zelf niet meer betalen dan krijg je meer mensen die zich ziek melden of arbeidsongeschikt worden...of zit ik helemaal fout??
Als ik geen slaapmedicatie gebruik slaap ik helemaal niet meer...en wat dan;opname in ziekenhuis met uitputtingsverschijnselen?? Ziekenhuisrekening zal hoger uitvallen voor de overheid dan het vergoeden van slaapmedicatie,of niet?

----------


## chicka1958

Ik ben het helemaal met je eens Agnes, als ik mijn slaapmedicatie niet inneem loop ik gewoon de hele nacht op, ben dan geradbraakt. Trots dat ik slaapmedicatie slik nee dat ben ik niet. Als ik eraf kon komen zou ik het zo doen. Als ik het probeer, te minderen of te stoppen, wat ik vaker heb geprobeerd dan word ik zo moe etc van het niet slapen. Dan word ik hypomaan met alle gevolgen van dien. Sla dan de hele verkeerde kant uit. Het zou voor mij ook een ramp zijn als ik ze niet meer zou krijgen de slaapmedicatie. Met een groet Chicka

----------


## harkema2

Ik moet leven van een bescheiden uitkering en ik gebruik al vele jaren benzodiazepinen.
Ik heb er baat bij. Ik slaap goed en kan redelijk de dag door komen met benzodiazepinen.
Er is gewoon een kruistocht begonnen tegen benzodiazepinen. De slachtoffers zijn ontelbaar. Natuurlijk kun je gewoon doorgaan met het gebruik, maar je moet de kosten betalen van je benzodiazepinengebruik, Er zij 4 uitzonderingen en die zou ik onder de aandacht van de gebruikers willen brengen. Ga naar de website van het Ministerie van VROM en download de Factsheet;daarin staat precies vermeld watde uitzonderingen zijn.
In ieder geval ben ik bezig om mijn uitzonderingspositie te consolideren. Ik wens mijn medestanders veel kracht toe. Jullie zijn niet alleen in je lijden.

Groetjes van harkema2

----------


## tiny0190

ik kan en mag natuurlijk niet voor anderen gaan invullen, en dat doe ik dan ook gewoonweg niet!
iedereen heeft zijn eigen verhaal waarom hij of zij slecht slaapt, persoonlijk? ja ik heb 20 jaar lang seresta geslikt, als ik niet dagelijks een tabletje nam, werd ik heel erg onrustig, en kon helemaal niet meer slapen.
totdat ik ineens merkte, dat ik minder deel nam aan het alledaagse in de meeste opzichten.
ik ben op eigen houtje gaan afbouwen, tegelijkertijd, nam ik wel een natuurlijke rustgever in,ik ben heel trots, dat ik nu al meer als 1 jaar niks meer inneem, ik bemerk, dat ik eigenlijk helemaal die pilletjes niet nodig heb om te slapen of om rustig te worden.
het schijnt, ook al merk je dat niet meteen op, dat deze slaap en kalmeringsmiddelen op den duur tegen je gaan werken!!! door de verslavende werking merk je dat niet eens zo vlug, last van rillen,grotere eetlus, overal pijn in mijn spieren...bij mij,is dit na het stoppen echt helemaal over ,terwijl ik ook ,na een langere periode van onrustig slapen, nu toch weer goed doorslaap,en wil het eens niet lukken, dan neem ik dormeasan van a.vogel, is onschuldig en niet verslavend, voor mij dus,....nooit meer iets dergelijks als slaap of kalmerings pillen.

----------


## harkema2

Even een correctie van harkema2. Ik meldde dat je op de website van het Ministerie van VROM een Factsheet kan downloaden, om de uitzonderingen te vernemen. Ik bedoel natuurlijk het Ministerie van VWS.
Groet, harkema2

----------


## Gersel

Er wordt wel lekker gemakkelijk over gedacht, gewoon even stoppen met kalmerende middelen en slaappillen. Maar geloof mij dat is het niet!
De meeste mensen gaan deze medicijnen toch pas slikken om dat zij niet goed in hun vel zitten en of niet goed kunnen functioneren met te weinig rust want alles moet door draaien. Gezin, werk en alle andere zaken waar je in het dagelijks leven mee te maken krijg. Vaak zijn er onderliggende oorzaken waardoor dit ontstaat, maar wat het precies is dat kan men ook niet benoemen dus dan weet de arts het ook niet en geeft dan maar een kalmerend of slaap middel. En dat gaat jaren goed. Tot het moment dat er dingen gebeuren waardoor je ineens meer gaat gebruiken want ja ziek melden mag tegenwoordig niet meer. En als het dan weer wat rustiger is en je wilt weer minderen, dan merk je dat het niet meer gaat. Ik ben toen naar de Brijder gegaan en daar zitten mensen die er echt verstand van hebben. Zij kunnen je echt op alle gebieden helpen, waar je hulp bij nodig hebt. En zij weten precies hoe je moet afbouwen en gaan met jou op zoek naar de oorzaak van je onrust of andere problemen waardoor je kalmerende middelen nodig hebt. Ik heb zelf thuis 4 maanden afgebouwd en heb het laatste stukje intern gedaan en dan kom je vele lotgenoten tegen. Bij Brijder helpen ze je verder met het zoeken naar de onderliggende problemen en het zoeken naar de oplossing ervan. Want je loopt gewoon heel veel risico dat je verslaving van pillen naar drank of wiet verschuift zonder hulp of steeun en daar schiet je ook niets mee op. Verder zijn de klinieken van Brijder geen Celeb rehab zoals je op tv ziet en ook niet zoals je nu bij BNN in afkicken ziet. Maar gewoon serieuze schone en nette instellingen, net als een ziekenhuis met een eigen kamer, maar dan een stuk gezelliger en je wordt er ook nog eens met veel respect behandeld. O en mijn probleem is naar boven gekomen en werk daar nog steeds aan, maar zonder pillen. Succes

----------


## tiny0190

> Er wordt wel lekker gemakkelijk over gedacht, gewoon even stoppen met kalmerende middelen en slaappillen. Maar geloof mij dat is het niet!
> De meeste mensen gaan deze medicijnen toch pas slikken om dat zij niet goed in hun vel zitten en of niet goed kunnen functioneren met te weinig rust want alles moet door draaien. Gezin, werk en alle andere zaken waar je in het dagelijks leven mee te maken krijg. Vaak zijn er onderliggende oorzaken waardoor dit ontstaat, maar wat het precies is dat kan men ook niet benoemen dus dan weet de arts het ook niet en geeft dan maar een kalmerend of slaap middel. En dat gaat jaren goed. Tot het moment dat er dingen gebeuren waardoor je ineens meer gaat gebruiken want ja ziek melden mag tegenwoordig niet meer. En als het dan weer wat rustiger is en je wilt weer minderen, dan merk je dat het niet meer gaat. Ik ben toen naar de Brijder gegaan en daar zitten mensen die er echt verstand van hebben. Zij kunnen je echt op alle gebieden helpen, waar je hulp bij nodig hebt. En zij weten precies hoe je moet afbouwen en gaan met jou op zoek naar de oorzaak van je onrust of andere problemen waardoor je kalmerende middelen nodig hebt. Ik heb zelf thuis 4 maanden afgebouwd en heb het laatste stukje intern gedaan en dan kom je vele lotgenoten tegen. Bij Brijder helpen ze je verder met het zoeken naar de onderliggende problemen en het zoeken naar de oplossing ervan. Want je loopt gewoon heel veel risico dat je verslaving van pillen naar drank of wiet verschuift zonder hulp of steeun en daar schiet je ook niets mee op. Verder zijn de klinieken van Brijder geen Celeb rehab zoals je op tv ziet en ook niet zoals je nu bij BNN in afkicken ziet. Maar gewoon serieuze schone en nette instellingen, net als een ziekenhuis met een eigen kamer, maar dan een stuk gezelliger en je wordt er ook nog eens met veel respect behandeld. O en mijn probleem is naar boven gekomen en werk daar nog steeds aan, maar zonder pillen. Succes





nee,dat klopt gersel,lekker makkelijk is het ook voor mij niet geweest, er zijn heel veel mensen, dioe gewoonweg veel meer slikken als ik deed, ik nam 2 tabletten per dag, ging naar anderhalf dit deed ik 1 week, waarna ik overging naar 1,weer een week later een halfje , en weer een week later stopte ik, ook ik kreeg ontwenningsverschijnselen, maar ik gaf er ondanks veel moeite niet aan toe.
maar ik spreek zoals ik al zei,niet voor anderen maar alleen voor mezelf,sommige mensen hebben er gewoonweg meer moeite mee!!

----------


## mic

> "Het College voor Zorgverzekeringen (CVZ) opperde eerder dit jaar de benzodiazepinen (slaap- en kalmeringsmiddelen) vanaf 2009 niet meer te vergoeden. Klink nam dit advies over, zodat de Tweede Kamer er nu een oordeel over moet vellen. De verwachting is dat de regeling per 1 januari van kracht wordt. De pillen kosten 12 tot 16 euro per kuur."
> 
> Dit wordt vermeld bij welzogezond.nl
> 
> *Voorzie jij hierdoor veel problemen voor veel mensen of vind je het een verbetering?*
> 
> Geef hier je mening!!!!


Kijk ik moet dit wel nemen, ik hoor sedert 14 jaar mijn hartslag in mijn oren,
Het geluid kan gaan van 40 decibels tot zo maar 95 decibels.
En als dat zó luid gaat moet ik er niet meer aan denken om in te slapen.
Is er soms iemand die dat ook heeft, is zeer zeldzaam en na vele onderzoeken is er niets aan te doen, ik werd gezegd: de wetenschap is nog niet zo ver gevorderd. Daar moet ik het mee doen.

Mic.

----------


## sietske763

met een B2 code op recept worden de middelen wel vergoedt

----------


## koes912

ik ben eerlijk gezegd geen voorstaander van slaapmedicamenten omdat ze allemaal bijwerkingen hebben en op den duur raak je verslaaft eraan waardoor je zenuwen getraind raken om middels die medicamenten te rusten terwijl het anders wel zonder zou moeten kunnen.

----------

